# Greene and Greene picture frame



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, this is my almost completed rendition of a Greene and Greene picture frame. It looks like it has too much of an asian flare. It still needs some ebony plugs and a strip or two of ebony at the top. It's for an 12x8 photo, with a mat around it, or, it will fit a 14x11 photo without a mat.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very unusual shape for a frame. Needs to be just the right image to work with this design. This would be too much frame for most photographs.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I like the design and the execution is very good but Tom may be right. I'd need to see the photo in it. It might be better suited to one of those water colours that the Japanese are famous for.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

That would look very cool with one of those watercolors, indeed. What are you putting in there? Needs to be something of quality to match your work.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Interesting design Frank, is it made of White Oak?


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice looking work. It spurred me to investigate Greene and Greene style. The frame captures it. Did you use a plan? Or did you design it yourself?


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Is it laying on its side or did you design it that way? Very nice work with the grain. You must have looked for that board for a while!


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice, but then I'm partial to things with an Oriental theme. Did you M&T the bottom rail or is it just a half-lap joint? 

Here's a photo with a Chinese print/painting in it, they really go together well. I've been saving the plans for this Oriental Mirror for a few years - would love to build it as it would go with my décor, but really have nowhere to hang it.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jack that will look great when you get the accents added. I love Green and Green but I like their Craftsman style pieces but this Asian inspired piece is nice too. Make sure to post finished pictures.

Tom thanks for the PDF. This would make a good mirror.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

kklowell said:


> That would look very cool with one of those watercolors, indeed. What are you putting in there? Needs to be something of quality to match your work.


A photo of a train actually, it's a picture my wife really likes, but she'll probably hate the frame! Oh well, it'll work for something if she doesn't care for it with the photo she likes. It's a Christmas gift, so she knows nothing about it at this point.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Knot working said:


> Interesting design Frank, is it made of White Oak?


Yes, quarter sawn white oak that I had milled about 2 years ago. I have a whole tree of it.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Tonto1 said:


> Is it laying on its side or did you design it that way? Very nice work with the grain. You must have looked for that board for a while!


The picture posted sideways, I don't know why.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

paduke said:


> Nice looking work. It spurred me to investigate Greene and Greene style. The frame captures it. Did you use a plan? Or did you design it yourself?


No plans, saw a picture on line that I liked and started sketching it up on the oak til I liked how it looked. Used another frame to get dimensions for the actual photo.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

tomp913 said:


> Very nice, but then I'm partial to things with an Oriental theme. Did you M&T the bottom rail or is it just a half-lap joint?
> 
> Here's a photo with a Chinese print/painting in it, they really go together well. I've been saving the plans for this Oriental Mirror for a few years - would love to build it as it would go with my décor, but really have nowhere to hang it.


Top is lapped, bottom is M&T, but all are machined, very little chisle work. I have a shaper set up for tenon, and my J/P has a mortising attachment that I regularly use.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've never seen anything like it, Jack. I'd be proud to have nearly anything mounted in it. Nice going!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jack I think that the picture will look good in the frame. It makes me think of cherry blossoms and spring which would also look good in your frame.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> Jack I think that the picture will look good in the frame.


Totally agree.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

My wife thinks I worked today, I did, across the road in the shop. I made 3 of these, 1 oriented in landscape and 2 in portrait. I worked in my snowy, unheated shop for 8 hours, all the while thinking how much faster and easier it would be if I had a heated shop, or even better, if it were summer. Anyways, the first one I made, (before I got the picture), is portrait, after I got the photo I could see that's not gonna work. So I set about making a landscape. I'll give both to my wife, but I also made a third as a gift for the guy who gave me his oak tree. 

I brought the parts home, where it's warm, and have just completed my first glue up. Pictures to follow after the clamps are off. I used Gorilla glue for the joints, it leaked out, there'll be some cleanup on that one.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's the landscape, I was reluctant to add the ebony accents because of time, I'm really glad I did.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Very nice, the ebony accents really complete the design.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Almost done, BTW, they're not yellow, despite the pictures. 3 steps left, clean off the glue, poly, and rout out a rabbet for the glass and such.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They've come up nice Jack, congratulations.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm impressed nice job


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

One done! NO! I did NOT buy this from Walmart. I did buy a cheap frame that came with the glass, the mat and the back.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Very nice Jack. That's a very stylish alternative to the conventional square or rectangular frame.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

She says she likes the frame!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jack Wilson said:


> She says she likes the frame!


That's all that counts

HJ


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The train picture works great with the frame. Good job on the frame!


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is a series of, during operation, photos


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> The train picture works great with the frame. Good job on the frame!


Agreed, the frame and train are the perfect match


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

No wonder she's happy, that looks great!


----------

